# Andrew's Gear



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone! Right now I'm sporting:


-Panasonic 50" G10 (which will hopefully be sold soon for a PJ)
-Speakers are Jamo D400 fronts, C60EN center, and S60 surrounds. Working on selling those to get SVS STS-01 speaker package.
-Pre/Pro is an Integra 30.1
-PS3 for blurays, Xbox 360, and a Wii.
-Just sold my DIY Tempest X2 sub, getting ready to start on a Mal-18 sealed sub that will be powered by an EP4000 (so I have future room for another one :hsd

We're going to be moving soon to a house that actually has a decent basement, so I'm wanting to get new gear to start my "first official theater".

-Andrew


----------

